# Printer says status unknown



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Again

I printed a PDF yesterday and then it would not print any others??
They are all the same pdf

When I look up my printer it says Status Unknown?

It says on the PDF when I try to print that printer can not read its code..


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi Knitcrazy
Can you print a text document ? If yes
PDF file could be corrupt


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

PeterOz said:


> Hi Knitcrazy
> Can you print a text document ? If yes
> PDF file could be corrupt


No.. I just tried to and it would not print

There are so many apps to clean up but when I pick one out.. Windows pops up and says I have to get out of S mode to use them..
What is S mode and do I have to be in S mode ??

Maybe I could get a cleaner ??? 
I don't know anything about computers as you can see.. I am just so frustrated..
Why does it say Status Unknown for my printer ??


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

knitcrazy said:


> Maybe I could get a cleaner


NO NO NO - They are poison


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

PeterOz said:


> NO NO NO - They are poison


Ohhh OK THanks for telling me..
I am so computer STUPID


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

S-mode is a special version of Windows that only allows programs that are from the Windows Store. It is an attempt to keep the Windows ecosystem clean from malware.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Time to get computer smart will explain S mode latter.
You can do this.
Just follow step by step. If in doubt about a step ask.
Clear Print Queue

Method 1​
1) Look for a printer icon in the bottom right hand corner near the clock. You may have to press the UP arrow

2) Double click on the icon. Do you see a document stuck in the queue?

If yes Click on printer > Cancel all documents. Also make sure there is not a tick

next to use printer offline.

If no document is in the queue try Method 2

Method 2​
1) Hold down the *Windows Key* and press *R* to bring up the Run dialog.

2) Type *services.msc* then press *Enter.*

3) Find the *Print Spooler* service in the list. Right-click it, then select *Stop*.

4) Minimize the Services window. Hold down the *Windows Key* and press *R* to bring up the *Run* dialog.

5) Type or copy and paste: *%systemroot%\System32\spool\printers\* then press *Enter*

6) Click on 1 file then select all of the files by holding *CTRL* and pressing *A*

7) Press the *Delete* key to delete all of the files.

8) Go back to the *Services* window right-click *Print Spooler* then select *Start.*


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

lunarlander said:


> S-mode is a special version of Windows that only allows programs that are from the Windows Store. It is an attempt to keep the Windows ecosystem clean from malware.


OK So then I should stay in S Mode


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Some pics to help


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

PeterOz said:


> Time to get computer smart will explain S mode latter.
> You can do this.
> Just follow step by step. If in doubt about a step ask.
> Clear Print Queue
> ...





PeterOz said:


> Time to get computer smart will explain S mode latter.
> You can do this.
> Just follow step by step. If in doubt about a step ask.
> Clear Print Queue
> ...





PeterOz said:


> Some pics to help





PeterOz said:


> Time to get computer smart will explain S mode latter.
> You can do this.
> Just follow step by step. If in doubt about a step ask.
> Clear Print Queue
> ...





PeterOz said:


> Time to get computer smart will explain S mode latter.
> You can do this.
> Just follow step by step. If in doubt about a step ask.
> Clear Print Queue
> ...


OK did all the spoo;er stuff


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

You don't have to click on reply and include my message.
Just type in the box below and click on post reply - Do not stress EVERYONE does it.
Ok so spooler should be restarted.
Try and print a text file NOT a pdf


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

no print


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

any error


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

make and model of printer.
Are you connected via usb cable or via wifi


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

D0n.t see it anywhere


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

1) Look for a printer icon in the bottom right hand corner near the clock. You may have to press the UP arrow

2) Double click on the icon. Do you see a document stuck in the queue? 
Pics attached


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

HP Deskjet 2050 J510 series and under that now I see erroe Error


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Try post 16
How are you connected to printer USB cable or network/wifi


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

model J510a

I plug in a USB to my printer from laptop


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Anything here - pic attached


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes and I always hit Cancel when I see that.. Should I do that now


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes
Reboot printer and reboot computer


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

Reboot printer by turning it off annd on?

Then restart computer


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

knitcrazy said:


> Reboot printer by turning it off annd on?


Yes


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

Done


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

both computer and laptop - If yes
Try a text file


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

Did not print

It says it is printing in the Queue


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

cable is connected - not come loose ?


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

yes

The printer troubleshooter keeps saying
Can not view XML input using XSL stylesheetCorrect error and hit refresh button


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Step 1)
1) Look for a printer icon in the bottom right hand corner near the clock. You may have to press the UP arrow

2) Double click on the icon. Do you see a document stuck in the queue?

If yes Click on printer > Cancel all documents

Step 2)
Click on start
Type in control panel
Double click on control panel to open
if it is showing category view change to small icons (pic attached)
Double Click on devices and printers
Right click on the printer
Click on Printer properties
On the general tab
click on test print


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

said they sent a test page But it did not print 

Should I just throw the printer out the window


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

No error message
Check if any thing stuck again


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

the test is there and it says its printing but its not


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

lets see if s mode will allow this download - Not sure it may because it is from hp
try 
Go here https://support.hp.com/au-en/driver...t-2050-all-in-one-printer-series-j510/4027463
and click on Diagnostic Tool and the click download ( pic attached)
If it does download run it and see what happens


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

S mode will not let it


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

Peter Oz you have worked on this so long
Thank u for giving ot your all..
Maybe I need a new printer.. what a shame

Thank You so much
Penny


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Hate to ask but check the cable is plugged in on printer and computer . If yes do you have another usb port on the computer you can try.
Step 1) clear the print test page as before ( cancel)
Step 2 ) check print spooler and delete files if needed
Step 3) try and print Test page from control panel


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks

I did change ports before but that did not help 

You have put hours into this for me and I really appreciate .. You had me using my few brains for a 74 year old
LOL

Now I am drained and I bet you are too

Thanks so much

If I ever find out what it is or if I get a new printer I;ll let you know

Thank You so Much for your Time and Help


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok I understand you are tired.
I will leave you for now. Later on please check
1) You are not out of ink.
2) I will see if I can get details on your printer and if it is capable of wifi connection.
If I find info I will post step by step.
Even at 74 you can still do it - just have nana naps in between


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Also when you checked
) Look for a printer icon in the bottom right hand corner near the clock. You may have to press the UP arrow

2) Double click on the icon. Do you see a document stuck in the queue? 
Did you check that there is not a tick next to Offline 
That there is not a tick next to Pause
And Set as default printer HAS a tick.
Always try to test print from the General tab as before


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

LOL

THanks for the Nana Naps and the Giggle... I needed that


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

Its fixed Yea!!!!!!

Had a friend on phone and we did a bunch of stuff including giving the printer a little bang....

I think he had me reinstall the printer..
I forget what else ..
Then the left ink (color) was blinking and he said that when his HP printer is out of color it will not print.. It will print if the black is out but not the color

So I changed the color ink and FINALLY I heard noises coming from the printer 

I printer all the knitting patterns that I wanted to print right away just incase it got tempermental again 

So.. On the TOP of the list where you said Check your INK.... That did it 👍👍👍

Thanks So Much for all Your Help


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi Penny
Glad you got it going
and you learnt a whole lot more unnecessary stuf
Cheers
PeterOz


----------



## knitcrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

LOL THats for sure.... Surprised I was able to follow all your directions


----------

